# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  استفسار عن طريق التحويل من السعوديه كل الطرق اقفلت ؟؟  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## ابو سميره

*كنت حولت من حسابي بسامبا الى فكسول قبل 6 اشهر ونجح التحويل* *ولما اردت ان احول قبل اسبوعين لم استطيع يرفض التحويل للحساب حتى الان*   *لماذا التحويل اول مره يمر والمره الثانيه يمنع ؟؟*  *بحثت كثيراً عن طريقه لتحويل ووجدت انجاز*  *احبتي من حول من أي بنك يخبرني وايضاً من حول عن طريق انجاز يبلغني بالطريقه*   *ذهبت الى انجاز واخذت ورقه التحويل واتمنى ان تعطوني صيغه البيانات بالطريقه الصحيحه*  *لكي لا يعقدوها وتمر*  *هذه صوره ورقه التحويل اتمنى ان تكتبو لي ماذا اضع في بيانات المستفيد ؟*   *.*    *شكراً لكم يا احبه*

----------


## ابو سميره

:Sad:  انتظر جواب من 3 ساعات  :Nono:   لكن اروح انام وان شاءالله اصحي واجد الاخوه الطيبين اعطونا ماعندهم  :Eh S(7):   تحياتي لكم  :Icon26:

----------


## Hussein7

ابو سميره هاي المعلومات تاخذها من الدعم الفني حق الشركه الى بتحول عليها
راسلهم على البريد بيرسلولك المعلومات وحطها في خانه على طول

----------


## Ultimate4X

اخي الفاضل
هذه بيانات عادية يطلبها كل بنك عند التحويل البرقي او ما يعرف بإسم Wire Transfer
مرفق في الاسفل صورة عن بيانات افكسول إذا كان حسابك في الفرع الامريكي وبالدولار
وتستطيع الدخول على الدعم الفني المباشر لافكسول وهم سيساعدونك بشكل اكبر

----------


## ابو عبد الله 2009

أخوي ابو سميره انا اليوم سوف اقوم بالتحويل لفكسول فرع uk لحسابي الجديد وان شاء الله الاوضاع تكون ممتازه وراح اوافيك بالاخبار ...  تحياتي لك .

----------


## عاشقهامدينة

خلال الأسابيع الأخيرة حولت لأكثر من 5 مرات  الشركة : FXSOL البنك : الراجحي  طريقة التحويل : حوالات الراجحي  الفائدة : يضاف التحويل مباشرة إلى موقع البنك في الصفحة الخاصة بالدخول على معلومات حسابي وأحول منها بعد ذلك مباشرة :Asvc:   ملاحظة : ابحث عن فرع حوالات عليه عمل فالأمر حسب الموظف ويسألك عن غرض التحويل وهو روتين ولابد يفعل أجبه تجارة قد يكرر ماذا ؟ قل له شراء : كتب - سيديات أي شيء :Asvc:   والله على ما اقول شهيد  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو عبد الله 2009

> أخوي ابو سميره انا اليوم سوف اقوم بالتحويل لفكسول فرع uk لحسابي الجديد وان شاء الله الاوضاع تكون ممتازه وراح اوافيك بالاخبار ...  تحياتي لك .

  
تم التحويل والحمد لله واليك بعض المعلومات : 
البنك المحول منه / الراجحي ( قسم الحوالات )  
التحويل من الحساب الشخصي من نفس البنك الى حساب فكسول فرع بريطانيا 
وتمت العملية بكل سهولة ويسر . 
الوضع جدا طبيعي وما فيه عندي الا ملاحظه واحده فقط وهي مثل ما قال بعض الاخوان سابقا انه الموظف راح يسألك عن الغرض من التحويل لانه شي روتين ونظام متبع في اغلب البنوك طبعا للأجابه على هذا السؤال اكتب له الاتي في ورقة التحويل /  INVESTMENT  PURPOSE  REQUIRMENTS  يعني اغراض تجاريه او استثماريه بشكل عام دون ان تخصص له نوعية الاستثمار  
وراح يمشي معاك الوضع زي العسل... اتمنى اني ساعدتك ولو بالشي القليل    
تحياتي لك ...

----------


## ابو سميره

> ابو سميره هاي المعلومات تاخذها من الدعم الفني حق الشركه الى بتحول عليها
> راسلهم على البريد بيرسلولك المعلومات وحطها في خانه على طول

 بارك الله بيك اخي  
المشكله تكمن في البنك كل بنك يمشي على هواه  
تحياتي لك

----------


## ابو سميره

> اخي الفاضل
> هذه بيانات عادية يطلبها كل بنك عند التحويل البرقي او ما يعرف بإسم Wire Transfer
> مرفق في الاسفل صورة عن بيانات افكسول إذا كان حسابك في الفرع الامريكي وبالدولار
> وتستطيع الدخول على الدعم الفني المباشر لافكسول وهم سيساعدونك بشكل اكبر

 بارك الله بيك اخي  
المشكله تكمن في البنك كل بنك يمشي على هواه  
تحياتي لك

----------


## ابو سميره

:No3:  

> خلال الأسابيع الأخيرة حولت لأكثر من 5 مرات  الشركة : FXSOL البنك : الراجحي  طريقة التحويل : حوالات الراجحي  الفائدة : يضاف التحويل مباشرة إلى موقع البنك في الصفحة الخاصة بالدخول على معلومات حسابي وأحول منها بعد ذلك مباشرة  ملاحظة : ابحث عن فرع حوالات عليه عمل فالأمر حسب الموظف ويسألك عن غرض التحويل وهو روتين ولابد يفعل أجبه تجارة قد يكرر ماذا ؟ قل له شراء : كتب - سيديات أي شيء  والله على ما اقول شهيد

 بارك الله فيك وفي جميع الاخوه  :Eh S(7):   مع ان حظي معوكس دائماً ..  :No3: لكن بروح لحولات الراجحي ان شاءالله والله يوفق :Hands:  تقبل تحياتي القلبيه  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو سميره

> تم التحويل والحمد لله واليك بعض المعلومات :  البنك المحول منه / الراجحي ( قسم الحوالات )   التحويل من الحساب الشخصي من نفس البنك الى حساب فكسول فرع بريطانيا  وتمت العملية بكل سهولة ويسر .  الوضع جدا طبيعي وما فيه عندي الا ملاحظه واحده فقط وهي مثل ما قال بعض الاخوان سابقا انه الموظف راح يسألك عن الغرض من التحويل لانه شي روتين ونظام متبع في اغلب البنوك طبعا للأجابه على هذا السؤال اكتب له الاتي في ورقة التحويل /  INVESTMENT PURPOSE REQUIRMENTS  يعني اغراض تجاريه او استثماريه بشكل عام دون ان تخصص له نوعية الاستثمار   وراح يمشي معاك الوضع زي العسل... اتمنى اني ساعدتك ولو بالشي القليل     تحياتي لك ...

 بارك الله فيك   :Eh S(7):  الله يفرحك ماقصرت والله :Hands:  عزيزي.... هل كتب في خانه اسم المستفيد\ FX Solutions,LLC   تقبل تحياتي القلبيه :Icon26:

----------


## عاشقهامدينة

> بارك الله فيك  الله يفرحك ماقصرت والله  عزيزي.... هل كتب في خانه اسم المستفيد\ FX Solutions,LLC    تقبل تحياتي القلبيه

   راسل يا أخي الدعم الفني  بإذن الله يزودونك بعنوان صحيح جديد يلغي كل الشكوك ويريحك  أعتقد إن لم أكن مخطئاً فهم لديهم ذلك  :Asvc:   [email protected]   :Eh S(7):

----------


## ابو عبد الله 2009

> بارك الله فيك  الله يفرحك ماقصرت والله  عزيزي.... هل كتب في خانه اسم المستفيد\ FX Solutions,LLC    تقبل تحياتي القلبيه

   
طبعا لا لانه بيانات الفرع البريطاني تختلف عن فرع امريكا ... 
الفرع الامريكي هو مثل ما تفضلت به اسم المستفيد\ FX Solutions,LLC  
اما الفرع البريطاني هو اسم المستفيد CETY INDEX LIMITED  وهناك ايضا بعض الاختلافات في عنوان البنك ورقم الحساب طبعا كذلك لانه تحول من FXالى UK
وهذا رابط بيانات الفرع الامريكي ادخل عليه وشوف الاختلافات  http://ar.fxsolutions.com/accounts/d...wire.asp?c=USD 
وهذا رابط تمويل الحساب في الفرع البريطاني اذا دخلت على اليمين التحويل البنكي  http://www.fxsol.co.uk/accounts/deposit-funds.asp  
تحياتي لك ...

----------

